# hen with spur



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I notied tonight that one of my hens, a RIR, has a spur. nothing like my BO roo, but still, does anyone else have hens with spurs?


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

Nope that's funny hen with spur lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

1 spur... not even a pair. its quite odd...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I raised mostly Silkies, I never saw it. But over the years I've read several reports of spurs on hens. They didn't amount to much but it caused some panic when people began to question whether they were wrong about them being female.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had hens with spurs. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My Sicilian Buttercup hen had huge spurs. They were flat and knobby and not at all the sleek sharp point of a male, but they were near an inch long, nonetheless. It's uncommon, but not abnormal!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fiere said:


> My Sicilian Buttercup hen had huge spurs. They were flat and knobby and not at all the sleek sharp point of a male, but they were near an inch long, nonetheless. It's uncommon, but not abnormal!










Its not huge but to think until now i had not seen it


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, that's what my Queenie's looked like, they got bigger the older she was, much like a roosters did. I don't know if they have a blood supply like a roosters or not, they look more like callouses than a "claw" to me. They weren't sharp so I never cut them down like I do the boys.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Many American Game and Old English Game hens have spurs, but I try and not breed for it, but it still happens alot. Most people like it because it helps them protect their chicks.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My hen has spurs too! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

